# Boosting GH for Shrimp



## madlan (11 Nov 2011)

Hi All,

I'm currently using a comercial additive when making up RO for water changes, this gives (1g per 10l):

K 	10mg/l
Ca 	13mg/l
Mg 	3mg/l
Cl 	3mg/l
TDS 	75ppm
gH 	2.5°
kH 	0.0°

Has anyone used a formula for mixing up their own? I've got quite a few salts for EI, could I use these?


----------



## Aquadream (11 Nov 2011)

What brand is the comersial additive that you use?
Just curious.
I make my own mix from only CaCl2 and MgCl2. If I make 6 dGH whit my mix then the TDS is about 150 uS and Cond. 250uS.
I wonder what does the K+ do for the CRS if anything at all, because it does contributre to the Conductivity a great deal.


----------

